# 310.15(B)(2)(c)



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Where do you see that?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree with speedy petey. I applys to all conduits on roofs exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

EMT = 
Electrical
Metallic
TUBING


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dembones said:


> EMT =
> Electrical
> Metallic
> TUBING


What is your point? If your trying to say that that code ref. doesn't apply to the conduit your correct, but it does apply to the conductors inside the conduit.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

> Where conductors or cables are installed in conduits exposed to direct sunlight


Sorry bub, might meet the intention of the code that EMT be included, but the way it is worded now this would be legal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try looking at the definition of a raceway.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

Raceway? By that logic a cable tray is considered conduit. Now if 310.15B2c cited Raceways, that would be different. Almost guaranteed this will be a proposal for 2011.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dembones said:


> Sorry bub, might meet the intention of the code that EMT be included, but the way it is worded now this would be legal.


 HUH??????????????????????????????????? You are making no sense at all.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

*sigh*, maybe if I had a higher post count people would read the section before rattleing on about how wrong I am. Enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think what the OP is trying so hard not to say is that 310.15(B)(2)(c) does not apply to EMT on a roof as EMT is not conduit.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

Bingo! But that sure took all the fun out of it. I was hoping for around 2 pages of bickering.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I think what the OP is trying so hard not to say is that 310.15(B)(2)(c) does not apply to EMT on a roof as EMT is not conduit.


 If this is his point I do see what he is talking about, but I wouldn't bank on the inspector buying it that way.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dembones said:


> Bingo! But that sure took all the fun out of it. I was hoping for around 2 pages of bickering.


 Well it was fun.:thumbsup: Start another one I like this type of thread it really gets someone thinking for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dembones said:


> *sigh*, maybe if I had a higher post count people would read the section before rattleing on about how wrong I am. Enjoy:thumbup:


*sigh*

Play your hand with an inspector and see if you win.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Play your hand with an inspector and see if you win.


 Mark one up for the Inspector.


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

Didn't say I was gonna try it did I? Might be worth bringing up in a consult if it means the difference between 1/0 and 250 kcmil, which it will. Either way, here you go William, in the residential forum, post titled 5 three way switches.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dembones said:


> here you go William, in the residential forum, post titled 5 three way switches.


 Yes I saw it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Mark one up for the Inspector.












:laughing:


----------



## Dembones (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, I could see the inspector quoting an episode of 2 stupid dogs:
Well idn't that cute... ...but it's WRONG!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dembones said:


> ..but it's WRONG!!!


 :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dembones said:


> *sigh*, maybe if I had a higher post count people would read the section before rattleing on about how wrong I am. Enjoy:thumbup:


I agree with you, EMT is not conduit to the NEC. Looks like they goofed.

That said I would not bother trying to squeak by on that one, being right and making money are not always the same thing.


----------

